# Disable thumbnail/indeks generation on synology DSM 5 server



## gasolin (Oct 20, 2014)

My synology DS214 always makes thumbnails for my videos and pictures (set to lowest quality which is normal to make it as fast as possible), even when i have a dual core cpu it takes a long time, especially video thumbnails, my cpu usage is about 97-99% and it can take hours, atm i have it at 21 % and has been  for hours (server turns of after 20 min of inactivity).

I can use ssh and a therminal to disabel thumbnail,indeks generation, but it seems to difficult for me to do, i am a server novice, i do know from linux it's case sensitive and what if i mesh it up.

Is there any thing i can do to disabale thumbnail generation, it just ..... me off that it has to do that for hours (or when it's not off after 20 min of inactivity)

I have deleted the indeksed video folder in my medie library on the server. I still have a server that use a lot of energy,cpu to generate thumbnails,indeks my photos,videoes.

I am a bit affraid to ad more video's to my server, because it will start to make thumbnails and i have this feeling it will indeks, make thumnails of all of my videos 500gb + 2x3tb wd red in raid 1.

Another question, i want my server to be used a dropbox (that's why i have it) how do i do it?

find a picture on my phone (android) find the icon for my server and the upload it to my server so i can share it with other people on forums like Techpowerup without the space and speed limiteds of dropbox (8.38gb space,7.9 gb is used). I do have to admit dropbox is extremly easy to use when i want to upload a picture,music,video and then share it


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey there, @gasolin!

Since you can use SSH and terminals, I think you will be able to find quite a few solutions and guidelines online how to disable the thumbnails. I think I found a couple of threads and articles that might help you figure it out how to do it by yourself:
http://forum.qnap.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3100
http://linux-unix-tips.blogspot.com/2011/09/disable-stupid-thumbnails-generation-on.html
http://www.pagesofink.com/index.php/archive/synology-1813-and-tons-of-thumbnails/

Basically, I don't see any other way to stop them, you need to log in via SSH and edit the crontab file yourself.
As for syncing your NAS with Dropbox, you can use Cloud sync package and from there you can configure a sync with your Dropbox:
http://www.macdrifter.com/2014/03/synology-sync-with-dropbox-and-google-drive.html

Hope I was able to help! 
SuperSoph_WD


----------

